# New Quantum Syncro Wagon owner (QSW)



## crp76pilot (Nov 28, 2011)

I am brand new to posting here or any forum for that matter, have lurked a bunch but no participation to speak of. 

Just bought a very straight clean rust free low miles bone stock 1985 Quantum Syncro Wagon for what I feel was a bargain. The 4wd system works perfectly but I have a few issues with her (Rhonda) before she is a driver. I am hoping I will get some insight and advice while I get to better know and understand this car. Thank you in advance.

Is there a club or web site that is more specific to this car that I should join/participate/lurk?

Any Seattle/PNW folks have a parts car? (seems almost required)?
The one German specific wrecking yard that is closest to me I am not a fan of.

My number one concern are the brakes "soft" does not describe them. I have worked on plenty of brakes to know what they feel like when its as simple as bleeding the air out or adjusting the rear drums etc etc... This car has a very very large amount of pedal travel and then at the very end near the floor the pedal is firm and stops the car wonderfully with no pulling or unevenness. I read in the owners manual (that is sitting 200 miles away otherwise i would quote it) that if this happens get it towed to the dealership for repair. It was specific enough to describe this exact brake anomaly, it mentioned something about this being the mechanical function of the brake system. I have never worked on any that weren't either simply vacuum boosted or not. Does this sound like a proportioning valve issue? Pumping them makes zero difference. Tons of travel but firm at the end... I read the Road and Track critique of the car and they mentioned "soft" but this can't be what they meant. Any suggestions? 

Has anyone come had issues with leaking water inside the passenger compartment? It seems to leak a lot somewhere in the front right corner of the car and pool up at the floor board on the right side. I haven't looked into this at all except to say the window seal looks intact and fine. Are these known for some mystery leaks through the ventilation system? In case you are not aware it rains a lot here in Seattle and I want to fix this ASAP. 

Are there any good speakers that are replacements for the factory speakers in the door cards and rear strut-cover/speaker box?

Wheels....? Are these 4x100 or 4x108 I am cornfused!!! I saw some wheels that where 5 spoke and looked to be OEM VW/Audi that I really liked recently but I misplaced the link so I will need to do some more lurking. Would love something a bit more modern or rally looking. Some people love these stock wheels but to me it makes the car look like a 1987 Buick station wagon. Any suggestions? 

Has anyone made tube bumpers for these? They look 10 million % better with the European front bumper grill and headlights but I am guessing that these parts are hard to source unless there are other VW/Audis that it can share with. 

I wish it didnt run so well because I would love to find a 20V turbo and trans-axle. 

Thanks again for any insight and all of your guys patients with this newbie.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

*welcome!*

there is a good yahoo/email group that you should join: http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/syncronized/ :thumbup: lots of helpful/knowledgable folks on there!

not sure what to tell you about the brakes. i can tell you that my qsw has firm pedal feel without much travel. and that you should have rear disc brakes if it's a qsw.

my sunroof leaks and my window seals are in rough shape being a colorado car but i'm not aware of any "known" driver-side issues especially if your seals are solid.

lots of speaker options, choose to taste.

wheels are 4x100.


----------



## crp76pilot (Nov 28, 2011)

*Thanks!*

That was the site I was looking for but didn't realize it was a Yahoo group. YEAH!

Yes the rears are disk, I just meant that I know how breaks feel when the rear drums need adjusted, was trying to avoid the obvious repays of people telling me to bleed them.. I did need confirmation from a QSW driver as to how the peddle feels.. Thanks!!! I will just go through them and start from the beginning, has to be simple. 

No sunroof on this machine, I just need to get the hose out and seriously investigate the leak. Thinking window seal or heater inlet thing. 

Speakers just looked like an odd shape/size, I am sure there are a ton of options.

I thought they were 4x100 but I read someplace that the Audi Quatros of the same era were 4x108 and I though perhaps they were the same since... its mostly a Audi 4K.

Thank you for your insight, looking forward to using the heck out of it this winter. :snowcool:


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

crp76pilot said:


> I read someplace that the Audi Quatros of the same era were 4x108


yup, they are: audi 4000 cs quattro is the same drivetrain, and front suspension with different hubs for the 4x108 audi wheels. qsw has a unique rear suspension and 4x100.


----------



## crp76pilot (Nov 28, 2011)

*OIC*

Different hubs... Gotcha! thank you


----------

